

AdSense Versus Just Begging Your Users For Money - breck
http://datastrategy.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/adsense-versus-just-begging-your-users-for-money/

======
breck
_The surprising thing is that AdSense has so far only made a few more dollars
than begging. Begging has gotten me $120 in the last 10 months_

Maybe TipJoy is on to something.

~~~
ardit33
"$120 in the last 10 months"

\--That's not a lot. Assuming Tipjoy will take a percentage of that, they will
need hundreds of thousands of users to be able to have a viable businness.

